# Carb rebuild



## DavidMH47 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a 400 with original carb and I'm going to pull the carb to either rebuild myself or take it to a local carb shop, is there a quality rebuild kit out there? Also if I take it to be rebuilt how much would you expect to pay?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Most problems with QJets are due to "the last guy who worked on it and thought he knew tricks". Sadly, the number of people who really know about them is continually decreasing. If'n it were me, I'd do it myself - and before you start grab a copy of the Cliff Ruggles book on the subject. Cliff also has a web site and sells quality parts. That's where I'd go to get the rebuild kit.
Here's a link:
Cliffs High Performance Quadrajets :: Qjet Carburetor Rebuild Kits, Parts, Quadrajet Rebuilding, Quadrajet Parts, Bushing Kits, Carb Tuning

Bear


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

x2 Cliff knows his stuff. I just bought a rebuild kit, electric choke, jets, rods from him. As long as you know how you want your engine set up, he can tell you just what your carb needs.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

You can drop me an e-mail request for my "Services info Sheet," which outlines cost and process for both carb and distributor rebuilding.

Lars
[email protected]


----------

